# walnut bowl blanks



## jimmyjames (Feb 14, 2013)

Just checking if theyres any interest in walnut bowl blanks, i have a few too many walnut logs at the mill and some may end up being bowl blanks.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Feb 14, 2013)

i would be interested


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 14, 2013)

I think there would always be an interest in walnut bowl blanks. Maybe cut em to fit an lfrb.


----------



## scrimman (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes, there is interest from this quarter.....


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 14, 2013)

Jimmy - If it has some nasty gnarly figure you can sell me about anything 
HF blanks would do better for me but like I said above... Also if you have pieces HF size that have a nice mix of sapwood and heartwood you could probably entice me too. 
Scott


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 14, 2013)

Cut the pith out and let us spinners know. If I have the funds, I'll bite. I love to turn walnut.


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 14, 2013)

If i were to cut bowl blanks i would cut the log into 2 off pith cants, if i do cut them they will be wet, sap started flowing in the trees before we could get them fell.


----------



## hardtwist (Feb 14, 2013)

Always interested in walnut, specifically  sap/heartwood mix in platter blanks (14x14x2-3) or interesting figure.


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 14, 2013)

hardtwist said:


> Always interested in walnut, specifically  sap/heartwood mix in platter blanks (14x14x2-3) or interesting figure.



Im going to have to post a picture of one of the logs that the sap ring is massive


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 15, 2013)

I would be interested, like NYWoodworker said, more gnarly, more better, crotches are always good. For folks that like the nice contrast look of sapwood, it's best to turn the stuff before it's been down too long, otherwise the sapwood starts to gray and get discolored by the sapwood, and doesnt look as cool, at least in my experience.


----------



## m34 (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm always looking for Walnut as well. :D


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 15, 2013)

What size blanks is everybody wanting? Small stuff? Big stuff?


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 15, 2013)

I can turn up to 20", Jimmy. When were these felled again?


----------



## hobbit-hut (Feb 15, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> What size blanks is everybody wanting? Small stuff? Big stuff?



12 to 18 inch Dia. , with some sort of interesting figure,


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 15, 2013)

Dane Fuller said:


> I can turn up to 20", Jimmy. When were these felled again?



3 days ago


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 15, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> Dane Fuller said:
> 
> 
> > I can turn up to 20", Jimmy. When were these felled again?
> ...



thanks


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 20, 2013)

I will be cutting some bowl blanks this weekend, my dad recieved some bad news about his back surgery he had a few months back and has to have another one and needs some cash to pay his insurance so all the sales will go towards my fathers health insurance. These logs im cutting them from have been cut from anywhere between 1 month and a year, will document moisture contents after cutting of each blank, i will also be cutting a huge walnut root ball burl as well into various blanks, sizes are going to depend on what i find inside after splitting it open, the root ball burl.probably weighs in the neighborhood of 2500 lbs, so plenty to go around


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm down for a LFRB, Jimmy. I know what back surgery is all about. I wish your dad all the best. Back pain sucks!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 20, 2013)

Dane Fuller said:


> I know what back surgery is all about. I wish your dad all the best. Back pain sucks!


Yup, me to, been there done that. It was about 6 or 8 years ago, herniated disc between l4 n l5. 20+ years of back pain gone The trick is I think to do exactly what the docs say, most people start feeling a little better and think they can resume a normal life and then re injure themselves and suffer a huge setback. I wish your dad all the best Jimmy.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 20, 2013)

Jimmy - I will definitely take some. Think hollow form or vase when you start cutting up that root ball. Best wished to your Dad,
Scott


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 20, 2013)

Kathie had 2-3and 4 fused- titanium hardware in feb 2010. they said it would take a year and it did. Make sure he gets the best doc he can. Ours was crazy but he sure did a great job. I got my workin partner back!!!!!! We wish him the best of luck....... 

Jimmy- I think we are really lacking pictures of this giant rootball- no pics no ball............................. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## dean jordan (Feb 25, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> What size blanks is everybody wanting? Small stuff? Big stuff?


I would be interested in large blanks or even logs.
14-24in diameter 6-10 in deep


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 25, 2013)

dean jordan said:


> jimmyjames said:
> 
> 
> > What size blanks is everybody wanting? Small stuff? Big stuff?
> ...



I have some 14" stuff posted for sale, if thats too small i can cut you any size up to about a 24" blank, let me know if your interested


----------

